# Amber n.j. kohl



## pa digger (Aug 2, 2005)

This is my #1 mineral water bottle, an amber G.A Kohl from Lambertville N.J  it is an early patent mineral water with a scar pontil.  To the best of my knowlege there are only 3 in existence? 2 in new jersey collections 1 having a small repair to the top.  These do exist in green open pontil and i have been told that they exist in blue open pontil? but i have never seen one.  If anyone ever has the chance at one of these bottles, i would go for it, they do not get any better then this.  Just thought i would share this with everyone


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 2, 2005)

GReat Bottle you have there. Got to love that color Not too many amber pontiled sodas around.

 Chris


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 2, 2005)

Super Bottle! I have a Kohl & Beans. I wonder if it is the same Kohl. What the age on that one? Late 1840's? If yours isn't open pontil it just missed it. I have noticed that most sodas take on the shape of yours when they are open pontilled or close to it.


----------



## trussin (Aug 3, 2005)

a green one just went by at glass works.  Amber wow, Joe B in Nj


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 3, 2005)

Pa Digger,

 Was this the amber one thet was sold on ebay several months ago?

 Chris


----------



## pa digger (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Road dog:

 I do not know if kohl & beans has any connection, but i do suspect that the G.A. Kohl from easton and lambertville n.j. are the same.  Maybe he started in n.j. and moved to easton? but my suspicion tells me that he ran a business at both locations as both locations had bottles from the 1860's.


----------



## pa digger (Aug 3, 2005)

This is the bottle that was on e bay.  when i saw it listed i just about had a stroke as this was my #1 bottle on my wish list, I just had to own it and was not going to let this one get away.  It was probably a once in a life time chance as there were only 3 known counting this one.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 3, 2005)

Kool, Kohl & Beans is an Easton Pa. Bottle.Graphite Pontil.


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 4, 2005)

HI Pa Digger,

 I know what you mean about a once in a life time chance. When the chance comes along you just have to go for it. And in my opinion thats one nice bottle you have there, It reminds me od the early Roussells from philly so i would bet its an early union glassworks piece? Theres a couple of open pontil sodas from Baltimore that i'd like to have but there all one of a kinds. I missed out on the open pontil Randall & Co Baltimore. torpedo that sold at auction last year. I just couldn't justify that kind of money to spend at the time I know i'll probably regret not getting it. But thats why I got the puce Gardner & Brown Baltimore torpedo that sold on ebay last week. I knew it was a one of a kind when i saw it and said i'm not letting another one get away.

 Chris


----------



## pa digger (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Chris

 Yes i did see the puce Gardner & Brown listed on e bay.  I would of liked to bid on it but i just bought a skull poision and a few other things or i would have gone after it.  I do think it's one of a kind and if not, then it's the best example you could ever expect to find of one.  Killer color and it looked to be attic mint in the pictures.  I think you're purchase was a great investment, and could see this one going for double of what you paid for it.  I would take some good pictures of it and add some history on the maker and list it in the prized possession section of this site.  It's nice to dig um and that should be top priority, but sometimes you just have to pay the piper for this type of quality...

 PA Digger


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2011)

Sweet bottle !


----------



## KBbottles (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome old Kohls.  Had the chance to hold one of these once.  []


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 18, 2011)

That Kohl is a KILLER bottle! How's the privy diggin' in Lambertville? With potential like that I'd be tearin' it up.

 Chris, all these Baltimore Torps and TPs were dug in SF during the days when Embarcadero was happening and the city was wide open. Sorry that I don't have a better photo, but that's all; there is. Pontil bottles EVERYWHERE, and so many black ales and wines. We left hundreds of those on the ground and only kept the crudest found.


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 20, 2011)

Mike,

 Great picture I wouldn't mind getting into a loaded torpedo hole again. Haven't done that in awhile. This pit was on a construction site in fells point about 5-6 years ago.

 Chris


----------



## blade (Oct 21, 2011)

[]Chris
 Is this bottle cobalt and what is the embossing on it ?
 Thanx, Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 21, 2011)

Chris it was a Cobalt blue Newton Bottler from New York with the petaled shoulder. 

 Chris


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 26, 2011)

That's the other Newton i'd like to find someday... killer dig Chris!

 ~Tim


----------



## digger don (Nov 6, 2011)

Amber Kohl for sale on Ebay now.


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 6, 2011)

And a cobalt one and two different green ones.  Im Wondering what the reserves are on all those fantastic jersey sodas up right now.


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 6, 2011)

Is this the same one posted?  The lip chip is in the exact same spot!


----------



## deep digger (Nov 8, 2011)

YUP


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 8, 2011)

Crazy Brown GA Khol. I have a few crude green ones.

 Who owns this amber one now? it seems to be bouncing around.


----------

